# pre-employment coding assessment



## BrittneyF (Feb 18, 2019)

I have my first interview coming up and was told I will have a 20-30 minute coding assessment following the interview. Wondering from those of you who have taken a pre-employment assessment, what degree of difficulty should I expect? Did you find it easier or harder than the CPC exam? I took the exam in September and scored in the 90's on my first try, but I have zero experience in coding or in the medical field in general. I am nervous that if this assessment is not multiple choice I may forget to add a necessary code or something. This is also the first job I applied to and am kind of discouraged from browsing through this forum and reading about how difficult it is for inexperienced coders to get a job. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Theatrevenus (Feb 20, 2019)

*Preemployment testing*

I have had to take one. It was considerably shorter but the same kinda of questions as the exam.


----------



## Lolacat35 (Feb 23, 2019)

*Lolacat40*

I have taken so many pre-employment exams its embarrassing( during my job searches)  . Unfortunately every employer requires one with consideration for any coding jobs.. They are nowhere near the EXAM level usually 20 -30 questions general coding questions and usually multiple choice. It may be specialty specific is that is what you have applied for .You will do fine!!! Good Luck

Donna Leonard, CPC


----------



## dustzinger (Mar 5, 2019)

I just took one about a month ago, it was only 10 scenarios for IR coding, not at all the exam level of difficulty.
It was specific to the position I was applying for, Interventional Radiology and I was told they just have applicants take it so they can help assess your level of knowledge and skill set.
I don’t know how I did, but I DID get the job!
My first coding job and I am so excited to begin working in this amazing profession.
Good luck to you and don’t be discouraged if it doesn’t work out.
It took me 9 months to find the right coding job and it was well worth the wait.


----------



## iChelsea1991 (Feb 15, 2022)

I got an 83% my first try, but like you I have zero experience. The pre employment exam I just took was mostly HIPAA and billing questions, which I wasn't fully prepared for unfortunately. I understood the questions but I had forgotten a lot of the information. Like if my brain was a filing cabinet, the file was lost. In there, but lost lol. I was expecting coding questions...why was it just billing? It had stuff like "why was this claim denied?" and it was a picture of a claim, with everything looking good to me, so i just put the insurance was the reason because I honestly couldn't tell ya! I am the BOMB at coding but billing doesn't interest me so much so maybe that's why I have a harder time with it. Either way, it showed me that I have a LOT to learn and relearn about the billing process! Help!


----------

